# CHINA fish store!



## bigfishy

There this person at another site, just visited China (guangzhou) fish market! He bought back some photo, and I want to show it to you guys!!!!!

I am posting all these pic, because I know some of you have a slow computer. It would take AGES for the picture to load at that site! so I am saving you the time!!


 

Jackson would drools on those PANAQUE!!!


----------



## bigfishy

more photo!!!


----------



## bigfishy

AMAZING isnt it?????

ME and DR_Vaholas would BUY ALL the datnoid that we see!!! THEY are dirt CHEAP!!!!


----------



## bigfishy

Last 20

****DROOLS**** makes me wanna go back to Hong Kong / China and live there!!!!


----------



## bigfishy

this will be my last post!!!

sorry for those 5 consecutive post!!! but this site can only load up to 10 pictures at a time!!!!

I am sorry MODERATORS!!! but I hope you would ALL enjoy them!!!



For the rest of the photo, you can always visit http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=284203


----------



## tobalman

Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## gucci17

Nice pics man, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Nice, I really enjoy that.

They even have a blue eye pleco. Damn! It'll be expensive though. So many rays, I've never even seen some of them before. You can tell that their turn over rate must be very high. Otherwise, those fish would never have survived in such a close quarter. Any those bagged arrows, that is the first time I've seen it, that is insane.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Chris S

More likely that they are so cheap that a 90% mortality rate still nets a profit.

Do these pictures not disgust anyone else?


----------



## Cory

I also noticed the bagged aros lol. Just goes to show how many they must sell and how quickly if they have a bagged supply ready to go. The overcrowding in the tanks is probably handled by a constant water change system. I believe that is the preferred method over there. Water isn't filtered, it is just in a constant state of being changed, not like a little drip system but large volumes of water each day keeping nitrite, ammonia and nitrate at 0. I was surprised I didn't see a single fish I didn't recognize.


----------



## DaFishMan

"Otherwise, those fish would never have survived in such a close quarter. Any those bagged arrows, that is the first time I've seen it, that is insane."

Agreed. To add to that, overcrowding stresses fish, and to those that aren't aware, color and growth hormones still excessively in use at asian fish farms, think twice before buying fish there Peter. 

However, the plant selection would be awesome


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Chris S said:


> More likely that they are so cheap that a 90% mortality rate still nets a profit.
> Do these pictures not disgust anyone else?


Well ... you should see how the people there live . Not that much better than the fish. So I don't think I have a right to say much because they don't have a choice. Here on the other hand I would've said something because it could have been done better.



DaFishMan said:


> Agreed. To add to that, overcrowding stresses fish, and to those that aren't aware, color and growth hormones still excessively in use at asian fish farms, think twice before buying fish there Peter.
> However, the plant selection would be awesome


Heh, won't even think about buying anything other than maybe a few rays and that blue eye pleco. These two are not so easy to hormones induced.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Cory

From what I've heard from people who purchase from asia frequently, Singapore and Hong Kong are the top spots for fish that are likely to be hormone free. You can generally tell if a fish is "juiced" based on colour and size. If they are very small showing too much colour, they're probably full of hormones.


----------



## DaFishMan

I don't know if I could trust my eyes to tell which are juiced. Imagine big blue-eyed juiced plecos that pull your buggy home ? Now that's energy efficiency lol.


----------



## Gshock

The only problem with fish in asia is, asia is like hybrid central. I was back in Hong Kong 2 months ago, down at goldfish street, I have yet to find a single stingray that wasnt a hybrid. Very hard to buy some good stuff without proper connections.


----------



## bae

Chris S said:


> More likely that they are so cheap that a 90% mortality rate still nets a profit.
> 
> Do these pictures not disgust anyone else?


Those red cichlids in the dishpan so shallow they are lying on their sides? Looks like there's more fish than water in there.

My first thought was - how can they sell so many fish of kinds that need large tanks to thrive or even survive? Then I figured, people must buy them like cut flowers. By the time they get them home, the fish are so stressed they wouldn't live long even under ideal conditions. Purchasers probably don't expect them to last long, and when they die, they just pick up another one.

Not that the same sort of thing doesn't happen here, it's just somewhat less obvious.

But thanks for posting the pics. They are very interesting. The store with the planted tanks is wonderful. And I wish I had a job like the people selling rocks and driftwood, especially the one who's asleep. ;-)


----------



## Gshock

bae said:


> Those red cichlids in the dishpan so shallow they are lying on their sides? Looks like there's more fish than water in there.
> 
> My first thought was - how can they sell so many fish of kinds that need large tanks to thrive or even survive? Then I figured, people must buy them like cut flowers. By the time they get them home, the fish are so stressed they wouldn't live long even under ideal conditions. Purchasers probably don't expect them to last long, and when they die, they just pick up another one.
> 
> Not that the same sort of thing doesn't happen here, it's just somewhat less obvious.
> 
> But thanks for posting the pics. They are very interesting. The store with the planted tanks is wonderful. And I wish I had a job like the people selling rocks and driftwood, especially the one who's asleep. ;-)


True they keep their fish in small tanks. I've witnessed this first hand, unlike us, they have constant drip system, pretty has a constant supply of fresh water, so fish actually do just as well if not better, than the fish in stores here. This is used to make up for lack of space in asia. Even those smaller shops that cannot afford such advanced systems, they start doing daily changes. Let me ask, how many of us here really do daily 50% changes? How many of us even do more than 1 change per week? There is no way they would have rays looking that great without proper water especially in a tank that small. They think the same thing of the stores we have here. They do like water changes every couple days or once a week on their systems, which to them, seem's like a major issue, alot bigger than their small tanks.


----------



## bigfishy

For some who wants to know the price, the blue eye is $1400 USD, the gulper catfish is $100 USD, the baby leo stingray is $1400 USD and the foot long azul (peacock bass) is $240 USD 

(APPROX) I am sure you can get it CHEAPER if you bargain with the vendor!


----------



## Gshock

bigfishy said:


> For some who wants to know the price, the blue eye is $1400 USD, the gulper catfish is $100 USD, the baby leo stingray is $1400 USD and the foot long azul (peacock bass) is $240 USD
> 
> (APPROX) I am sure you can get it CHEAPER if you bargain with the vendor!


ray is cheap, but I wouldn't count on them being pure blooded.


----------



## Ciddian

the reptiles kinda freak me out... 

I dunno.. not really gunna comment on the fish shops. I know there are so many there and they are all so different as far as care and the like. I am amazed by it as well.. 

The trade scares me sometimes..


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Oh, I just remember another thing. They don't spike their tab water with chlorine. So when they need to change water. They just turn on the tab and start hossing the tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Mr Fishies

Zebrapl3co said:


> Oh, I just remember another thing. They don't spike their tab water with chlorine.


You say that like it's a good thing.  Maybe it's not good for fish, and no I don't really like the smell of it, but quite frankly the amount of human disease causing bacteria that can build up inside the hundreds/thousands of KMs water distribution pipes is something I can do without.


----------



## Riceburner

still probably cleaner than the open water around the area....


----------



## bigfishy

Riceburner said:


> still probably cleaner than the open water around the area....


If the goldfish and the leo stingray can survive!

The water are good enough for human to consume!


----------



## Mr Fishies

bigfishy said:


> If the goldfish and the leo stingray can survive!
> 
> The water are good enough for human to consume!


Would you drink out of the Don River? There's fish there too.


----------



## bigfishy

Mr Fishies said:


> Would you drink out of the Don River? There's fish there too.


but

stingray need prestine water, so if a leo stingray can survive in Don River, I'd drink it!


----------



## Gshock

Mr Fishies said:


> You say that like it's a good thing.  Maybe it's not good for fish, and no I don't really like the smell of it, but quite frankly the amount of human disease causing bacteria that can build up inside the hundreds/thousands of KMs water distribution pipes is something I can do without.


Its not like theres no chlorine, just not as much as what we have. And anyways, in general, asia's technology is way beyond Americas', I wouldn't be surprised if their filtering systems work alot better.


----------



## Mr Fishies

Gshock said:


> Its not like theres no chlorine, just not as much as what we have. And anyways, in general, asia's technology is way beyond Americas', I wouldn't be surprised if their filtering systems work alot better.


Sayings about 10 foot poles flash through my mind...I ignore them...

I have no personal experience with Asia/China's drinking water or treatment methods, but the guy who sits behind me at work who moved here from Yunnan (IIRC) a few years ago seems to disagree. I complained about the smell of the water during this summer...he sniffed the water and looked in, then looked up at me and said with a big smile "You better not visit China then". (we'd been talking about some of the amazing photos he took when he was there on vacation this year...I said I'd love to see those places...)


----------



## Gshock

Mr Fishies said:


> Sayings about 10 foot poles flash through my mind...I ignore them...
> 
> I have no personal experience with Asia/China's drinking water or treatment methods, but the guy who sits behind me at work who moved here from Yunnan (IIRC) a few years ago seems to disagree. I complained about the smell of the water during this summer...he sniffed the water and looked in, then looked up at me and said with a big smile "You better not visit China then". (we'd been talking about some of the amazing photos he took when he was there on vacation this year...I said I'd love to see those places...)


I meant generally in developed areas like Hong Kong, Taiwan, Beijing, Tokyo, Seoul, those kind of places. I don't see Canada having 4g connection when you're down underground riding the subway. Neither do I see little kids running around with $700, 12.1 megapixel smartphones or people laughing at you for having an iphone. Yunnan is a undeveloped province of China, obviously they aren't going to be anywhere near this caliber. But at the same time, Yunnan wouldn't be getting such rare fish like asian aros or stingrays for that matter becuase no one would be spending money on stuff like that. Yunnan is mainly for historical sites, same with the underdeveloped provinces of China, but when we're talking about technology, these you definitely need to take a trip to hong kong.


----------



## Mr Fishies

Gshock said:


> I meant generally in developed areas like Hong Kong, Taiwan, Beijing, Tokyo, Seoul, those kind of places. I don't see Canada having 4g connection when you're down underground riding the subway. Neither do I see little kids running around with $700, 12.1 megapixel smartphones or people laughing at you for having an iphone.


OK, I guess we just won't count the 44 million or so people there...those poor bastards don't count, they live in the old area.

Yep, I always say you can tell how great a region/city/country is by the cell phones children use. I laugh at anyone who places so much importance on a cell phones that they laugh at someone for not having the latest/greatest.

I realize this is a my dogs bigger than your dog discussion with no end...forget I said anything.

</threadjacking over (for me at least)>

BTW: Bigfishy there sure are some nice planted tanks in those pics. Not so sure about the poor critters in the buckets here though.


----------



## Gshock

Mr Fishies said:


> OK, I guess we just won't count the 44 million or so people there...those poor bastards don't count, they live in the old area.
> 
> Yep, I always say you can tell how great a region/city/country is by the cell phones children use. I laugh at anyone who places so much importance on a cell phones that they laugh at someone for not having the latest/greatest.
> 
> I realize this is a my dogs bigger than your dog discussion with no end...forget I said anything.
> 
> </threadjacking over (for me at least)>
> 
> BTW: Bigfishy there sure are some nice planted tanks in those pics. Not so sure about the poor critters in the buckets here though.


We're here to talk about stores which sell exotic rare fish. Let me remind you that places like yunnan are not going to have such things as no one can or will afford them. Why bother putting them in the picture if they are not involved? Point here is technology is way beyond ours. Your idea of human bacteria thriving in the lengths of pipes carrying water because they use less chlorine is impractical.


----------



## Jackson

I wish i could get my hands on some of those plecos

I think it is funny and sad how some of these fish are being kept. The best is the Discus in zip lock bags. There are no pics of that here but you can search and see them.


----------



## Mr Fishies

Gshock said:


> We're here to talk about stores which sell exotic rare fish.


Umm...I commented out of surprise that there was no chlorine in the water...that's all. I made no mention of good/bad water filters and who has the more advanced technology, you took us on that little OT detour.

And for the record, I was mistaken about the spelling of where he comes from. Yun'an, apparently "not too far" from Guangzhou, not Yunnan the province...one of the places he visited, and not Yunan which is near Yun'an but farther from Guangzhou. My mistake...with names that all look so different (to a Canuck), I can't believe I got that wrong. 

My last, last word on the subject of this thread is that although the selection and variety of livestock available is impressive, I feel the same way about some of the pics as other members...not what I'm used to and I feel pretty bad for some of the desperately overcrowded animals in the pics. I'm a big softie for small creatures that way though...I even catch little jumping spiders that get in my house and live release them out the door!


----------



## Chris S

Gshock said:


> Your idea of human bacteria thriving in the lengths of pipes carrying water because they use less chlorine is impractical.


Sounds pretty practical to me!


----------



## Marowana

i think for drinking water here is better for us. but it doesnt mean its better for our fishes. i dont think you should drink unboiled tapwater in most of asia. and i dont think you should be drinking tapwater from parts of canada also.


----------



## aeri

the tanks in most stores in china are usually filtered quite well.
the bagged fish are normally out there for a few hours to a day before they unpack them and put them back into the tank.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Mr Fishies said:


> You say that like it's a good thing.  Maybe it's not good for fish, and no I don't really like the smell of it, but quite frankly the amount of human disease causing bacteria that can build up inside the hundreds/thousands of KMs water distribution pipes is something I can do without.


No, that wasn't what I meant. We have way better water here for human comsumption. Even better than the US. It's just a wishful thinking when it comes to changing water for my tanks.



Gshock said:


> ... Point here is technology is way beyond ours...


This point I would agree with you here. In terms of technology advancement, Canada is way behind our time. There are many special models of electronics that will never make it to Canada. We simply don't have the market for it.

But when it comes to water quality, Asia I think my never reach our level. They are not even close to being what we have 20 years ago. Even with their supperior technology level, they can barely keep up in terms of basic water quality. The main reason being that they have little space, lack of a large body of clean water to start with, and are over come by the massive population that no level of technology can resolve.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkside

Mr Fishies said:


> Umm...I commented out of surprise that there was no chlorine in the water...that's all. I made no mention of good/bad water filters and who has the more advanced technology, you took us on that little OT detour.


Asian countries actually use Canada's filtering technology for their drinking water. We're world leaders in water purification. And just in case anyone else brings up ridiculous phones or netbooks, I'd trade them all in, in a heartbeat for the amount of space we have in Canada.


----------



## shark

if we had that kind of variety in ontario petstores we wont have to be going all over the place and shipping fish from various locations


----------



## WorldWalker

I am somewhat disgusted by the way the turtles/tortoises are kept. For an animal that can live well over 100 years they should not be abused like that! But, then again, this is China. It is quite silly of me to expect ethical treatment in a country like that.


----------



## Gshock

Darkside said:


> And just in case anyone else brings up ridiculous phones or netbooks, I'd trade them all in, in a heartbeat for the amount of space we have in Canada.


You would, I definitely wouldnt...


----------



## Marowana

But, then again, this is China. It is quite silly of me to expect ethical treatment in a country like that. [/QUOTE]

country like what???


----------



## aeri

WorldWalker said:


> But, then again, this is China. It is quite silly of me to expect ethical treatment in a country like that.


? ?


----------



## Marowana

aeri said:


> ? ?


are you saying you should expect people from china to be unethical???


----------



## Riceburner

oh c'mon....they have issues with human rights...think animals are gonna rate better? With the amount of "suffering" (for lack of a better word), think animal well being is top of mind? Sometimes it's not even so within our own borders. No slight against anyone...Things are what they are.


----------



## Gshock

WorldWalker said:


> I am somewhat disgusted by the way the turtles/tortoises are kept. For an animal that can live well over 100 years they should not be abused like that! But, then again, this is China. It is quite silly of me to expect ethical treatment in a country like that.


As if we have ethical treatment here? Lets take a look at how many people actually have a tank large enough to hold their fish, basically a VERY small fraction of the population. I see so many people buy arowanas, rtc, tsn, rays etc etc, and what sort of tank do they have? A HUGE 55 gallon with no plans of upgrading...You call that ethical treatment? Maybe you should notice that THE WHOLE WORLD IS LIKE THIS GENIUS.


----------



## bigfishy

Gshock said:


> As if we have ethical treatment here? Lets take a look at how many people actually have a tank large enough to hold their fish, basically a VERY small fraction of the population. I see so many people buy arowanas, rtc, tsn, rays etc etc, and what sort of tank do they have? A HUGE 55 gallon with no plans of upgrading...You call that ethical treatment? Maybe you should notice that THE WHOLE WORLD IS LIKE THIS GENIUS.


Ohhh! The government in Canada is not being ethical treatment to me and to the rest of us compare to Dubai citizen!

I want to be house singly or doubly in a 10000ft+ house with an indoor swimming pool!


----------



## Darkside

Actually, wasn't it a Canadian that invented the process used in digital photography. Not to mention that a Canadian scientist has developed the world's most sophisticated camera.


----------



## bigfishy

All those people with an arowana in their avatar got a large tank





Gshock said:


> As if we have ethical treatment here? Lets take a look at how many people actually have a tank large enough to hold their fish, basically a VERY small fraction of the population. I see so many people buy arowanas, rtc, tsn, rays etc etc, and what sort of tank do they have? A HUGE 55 gallon with no plans of upgrading...You call that ethical treatment? Maybe you should notice that THE WHOLE WORLD IS LIKE THIS GENIUS.


You cant define of what's big and small

Just like Arowana King, they housed a few adult arowana in a 500G+ tank, its small if it compare to a pond! O_O so is that ethical treatment of holding so many large fish in that space???

You have to look in all views and direction!


----------



## Gshock

bigfishy said:


> All those people with an arowana in their avatar got a large tank
> 
> 
> 
> You cant define of what's big and small
> 
> Just like Arowana King, they housed a few adult arowana in a 500G+ tank, its small if it compare to a pond! O_O so is that ethical treatment of holding so many large fish in that space???
> 
> You have to look in all views and direction!


Im talking about standard 180 gallon tanks being used to house an arowana for the rest of its life. 30" arowana in a 2' wide tank sure doesnt sound ethical to me...Theres a BIG difference between that, and arowana king's 500 gallon tank...Like I said, most people do not have the tank required to keep such animals anyways, but they still buy them either through impulse or because they just don't know.


----------

